Ask HN: Is there a good fork of MongoDB? (like MariaDB to MySQL) - Elect2
======
stephenr
Well first off - I wouldn't consider MariaDB a 'good fork'.

They've done the exact things they claimed Oracle would do, and done the very
things they said they wouldn't.

I'd consider Percona Server or Percona XtraDB Cluster to be better versions of
MySQL (unlike MariaDB, they keep compatibility with upstream, and also unlike
MariaDB their software is _all_ open source).

Percona also happen to maintain a fork of MongoDB (Percona Server for
MongoDB). I can't say I've used it because honestly after one client insisted
on using Mongo I've never wanted to even consider using it again.

